# wholesale rhinestone vendors in NYC



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

does anyone buy rhinestones in NYC? if so, where? please send me name of company & contact information as soon as you can! 

thanking you in advance for your help in this matter!


----------



## cottonmine (Nov 17, 2007)

muneca said:


> does anyone buy rhinestones in NYC? if so, where? please send me name of company & contact information as soon as you can!
> 
> thanking you in advance for your help in this matter!


Hi I am also looking for some contacts in New York to buy nail heads, rhinestones, and transfer papers used to make rhinestone transfers.


----------



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

Well MJ Trims or Ejoyce? has some samples there... did you walk on 38th st and Ave. of Americas? 
Don't know if prices are very cheap on the street but they are better if you can find somebody upstairs... I know there is a lady around 39th st.... not on street level thou...


----------

